# Hell's Kitchen



## Firemajic (Sep 29, 2014)

You love to boil and stir the pot
just like a gourmet cook,
and you have many recipes 
in your hellish book.

Jealousy is your favorite spice,
you use a heavy hand
as you sautee your discontent
in your frying pan.

Oh you love your gossip,
adding innuendo before you bake
and the grief and tears you cause
are just icing on your cake.

You love to dine on insecurities
one delicate morsel at a time,
never shy to ask for more,
you find the taste sublime.

You sip pain and misery
like fine wine from a measuring cup,
always greedy for more anguish,
you can never get enough.

But I'm a good cook too,
my momma taught me well.
When you taste my gourmet revenge--
you'll know you've tasted hell!

The next time you have the urge to bake
and deliver me another tasty treat,
I am going to decline,
your food isn't fit to eat.

I'm going to shut your kitchen down,
I've been poisoned by what you've served,
when you see the "closed" sign on your door,
That is your just dessert.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Fire. Great output!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 29, 2014)

Chef Ramsey would be proud. You carried the extended metaphor brilliantly, Jul. Well wrought, indeed, and much enjoyed. I'm officially full, lol.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 29, 2014)

I love this! The products of Hell's kitchen is a great metaphor for all the miseries that beset us and I love the fiesty response too. Great stuff! 

Jen


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 30, 2014)

Elvenswardsman--Thank you for reading and commenting.
Lisa--Chef Ramsey huh...I heard he gave a contestant a nrevous breakdown...Thank you for your kind comments, they are appreciated.
jenthepen--Thank you for reading and commenting.Fiesty?...yeah, It has been one of those weeks...
Thanks to all who "liked" .    Peace...Jul


----------



## TKent (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Firemajic,

I really loved this! Well done. Actually, I am taking a class on novel writing and the teacher suggested we read lots of poetry to become better and writing about feelings. So I'll be around this area a little more.  

And this might be poetic license (and I may just be dead wrong) but would it be "are" instead of "is" since it is grief AND tears?  I honestly am now starting to doubt myself so take everything I say with a grain of salt. LOL! 

and the grief and tears you cause
is just icing on your cake.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 1, 2014)

Measured to perfection,weighed carefully, mixed with skill and served with great panache, I loved it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 1, 2014)

TKent--I did indeed take what you said with a pinch of salt--it improved the flavor, so I made the changes.  Thanks so much for reading and commenting.   Peace...Jul
Ethan--Panache is one of my favorite desserts. Thanks for your clever comments. Always a pleasure . Peace...Jul


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 1, 2014)

this was great, never been to Hell's Kitchen let alone New York, but the things you here are never that good


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 2, 2014)

Revenge is a dish best served cold... or not! 

Clever indeed, firemajic. Thanks for the read.

Esteban


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 4, 2014)

shedpog329--Thanks for your comments.
Esteban--Thanks for reading and commenting, I like revenge served hot, right out of the skillet...[lol] But reheated--even better! Peace...Jul


----------



## Gumby (Oct 4, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I like revenge served hot, right out of the skillet...[lol] But reheated--even better! Peace...Jul



Reheating a cold dish can be even yummier!  Thanks for a fun read, Jul.


----------



## qwertyportne (Oct 4, 2014)

What an enjoyable poem. Extended metaphor, done so well, and rhyme that doesn't call undue attention to itself. Very nice Jul!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2014)

Gumby--some concoctions just get better and better the longer they sit and marinate [lol]. Thanks for reading and commenting.
qwertyportne--Thanks for reading and commenting.  Peace...Jul
Thanks to those who "liked" Hells kitchen.


----------



## AnnePrice (Oct 6, 2014)

Yikes! Have we met? Cause I feel like you're talking to me! But seriously this is on fire. Loved it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 7, 2014)

AnnePrice--no way could you be like the person I was ranting about, no way could there be another [lol] . Thanks for reading and commenting. Peace...Jul

Thanks to all who "Liked Hell's kitchen"


----------

